# Watch Full-Length Movies and TV Shows for Free on IMDb.com



## slugger (Sep 16, 2008)

*Users Can Now Watch Full-Length Movies and TV Shows for Free on IMDb.com*



> The Internet Movie Database (www.imdb.com), the authoritative source of information on movies, TV and celebrities, and a subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMZN), today announced that users can now watch over 6,000 full-length feature films and TV episodes for free on IMDb.com.
> 
> "IMDb's mission has always been to be the world's most comprehensive, user-friendly destination for all movie, TV and celebrity-related information, products and services," said Col Needham, founder and managing director of IMDb.com, Inc. "We're excited to offer our users a simple online experience to watch full-length movies and TV episodes for free. Our goal is to show our users every movie and TV show on the Internet for free on IMDb.com."
> 
> IMDb is also opening its platform to filmmakers and rights owners worldwide, and changing the landscape for filmmakers by allowing them to reach the over 57 million movie and TV lovers who visit IMDb each month. To learn more about getting your content onto IMDb, please visit *www.imdb.com/help/show_leaf?uploadyourfilm.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2008)

lol thats good !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

thanx..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 16, 2008)

I cannot find the exact URL where i can watch the movies. Can anyone point out?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think this feature would b in IMDB Pro


----------



## Garbage (Sep 16, 2008)

hey... thats cool... thanks !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 17, 2008)

They want to compete with youtube... Which i dont think will be worth... 

Why dont they instead use bittorrent to help viewers in watching the movie, needless to say , they could save loads of bandwidth...


----------



## slugger (Sep 17, 2008)

looks like it is not viewable in India yet

*www.imdb.com/video/cbs/vi3768975385/


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^yes it isn't ...sad thought there's an alt. to utube now


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 20, 2008)

who is watching online movie in india


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

there are some, at least maybe, or...maybe not, can be......

yeah boring concept really


----------



## slugger (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think IMDB/Amazon had Youtube in mind when introducing this service....*Youtube has a policy of not allowing copyright content to be uploaded on its site*


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not in India?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Why not in India?


because fcc can only sue you if you are in usa.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

Proxy & shell accounts FTW!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

well i think in india we dont even get such speed to watch hd movie online


----------

